# 3/24 - John Wesley Powell's Birthday



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Just got this from Marshall:



> From - The Writer's Almanac with Garrison Keillor | A poem each day, plus literary and historical notes from this day in history
> 
> "It's the birthday of the geologist and explorer John Wesley Powell, born in Mount Morris, New York (1834). His father was an itinerant preacher, and the family moved around constantly, a habit that Powell kept. As a young man, he spent four months walking across Wisconsin, and he traveled by boat down much of the Mississippi River. He fought in the Civil War, and he lost an arm in combat, but it didn't stop his adventures. He is most famous for exploring the desert
> Southwest: he traveled down the Colorado River, and explored what are now Zion, Canyonlands, and Bryce National Park, Lake Powell and Lake Mead. He and his companions were the first European-Americans ever to navigate the Grand Canyon Gorge."
> ...


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Andy,
Thanks for posting the links. I was particularly interested in the American Experience link. In it, according to Powell, the Shivwits explained why they killed Dunn and the Howland Brothers. This the first I've read that there is a verification that they were killed by native americans. I always thought there was some, if not a lot of uncertainty about that.


----------

